# Welche Bios Einstellungen - P5Q Turbo



## ronan (7. September 2009)

Hi Leute hab mir eben das P5Q Turbo geholt und komme nicht klar mit dem Board.

Hatte vorher ein Gigabyte Board und da waren die Einstellungen zum größten Teil anders.


Kann mir hier einer seine Einstellungen posten? Ich würde gerne wissen was ich da einstelle.


Hab z.B. das Problem, dass ich zwar die CPU (Q9550) OC aber nur 2 GHZ laufen. Schalte ich es ab sind es 2,83 oder ich habe nur 7,4 GB Ram statt 8! 
Habe vorhin auf die neueste Bios Version geflashed.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2009)

kein handbuch.. ?
selbstversuch.. ?

.. und was einstellen.. ?



> Hab z.B. das Problem, dass ich zwar die CPU (Q9550) OC aber nur 2 GHZ laufen. Schalte ich es ab sind es 2,83


pff.. bei dem kauderwelsch soll sich wer auskennen.. ?


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2009)

Ich les da nicht mal ne Frage raus. Wir sollen dir Einstellungen geben....aber für was???


----------



## ronan (7. September 2009)

Ok nochmal. Ich verstehe nicht was ich da einstelle. Daher suche ich Mustereinstellungen die ich übernehmen kann. Es gab für mein altes Gigabyte Board eine Anleitung auf Deutsch wo man genau nachvollziehen konnte was wofür da ist.

Das Handbuch ist schön und gut aber nicht immer verständlich.

Um es als Frage zu formulieren : *Welche Einstellungen muss ich an meinem neuen Board vornehmen?


@ Blizzard *Du hast den gleichen Prozzi wie ich und auch das gleiche Board. Das trifft sich ja gut


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2009)

Versteh ich dich richtig, du willst die normalen Einstellungen im Bios, sodass deine CPU mit ihrem Standardtakt von 2,83 GHZ läuft? Oder war deine Frage in irgend einer Hinsicht auf OC gerichtet?

PS: Deine Rams müsstest du auch noch nennen


----------



## ronan (7. September 2009)

Kleines Bsp:

Einstellung A hat Auswirkung auf das und das 
Einstellung B benötigst du nur wenn du eine onboard Grafik hast usw

OC ist auch ok aber erstmal generell nicht so wichtig....

Mir wäre es wichtiger zu wissen warum der nur 7,4GB erkennt statt 8! Welche Einstellung ist daran schuld!? 

Welche Grundeinstellungen müssen zu Anfang vorgenommen werden für das Board?


----------



## ronan (7. September 2009)

Keiner hier der mir helfen kann?


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2009)

dazu musst du dich erst mal klar, deutlich UND verständlich ausdrücken..
und nicht von anderen verlangen, daß sie dir die denk-, tüftel- und erfahrungsarbeit abnehmen..

.. weil so bist immer wieder hilflos wenns mal reibt..


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

Nein so meinte ich das gar nicht! Sry wenn das so rüberkam. Ich dachte es gäbe sicherlich irgendwo in den Weiten des WWW ein Howto.

Naja dann muss ich mir das eben erraten!
Das sich einer hier extra hinsetzt und Fotos macht + Bedeutung erklärt wäre wohl etwas zuviel des Guten! Ich werde dann später hier mal paar Fragen stellen hoffe ihr könnt mir dann dazu Antworten geben.


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

Ok nun meine Fragen:



Warum werden nur 7,4GB beim Booten und im Bios angezeigt obwohl ich 8 GB Ram habe? Beim ersten Booten zeigte er mit 8 GB an aber im Bios unter System Infos nur 7,4. Habe dann etwas verstellt und danach waren beide bei 7,4 GB.*Erledigt*
Mit welcher Option kann ich wie beim Gigabyte den Lüfter auf Voltage stellen sprich er soll nicht mehr auf volle Power fahren sondern sich der Spannung anpassen.
Wie konfiguriere ich ein Raid 0 richtig? Unter Main/Storage Config/ habe ich die Option Configure Sata as und da habe ich Raid gewählt (richtig?).Ws ist mit den beiden anderen Optionen (Hard Disk Write Protect und IDE Detect Time Out)? Unter Onboard Devices ist aber unter Controller Mode nochmal die Möglichkeit zwischen AHCI und IDE zu wählen. Was muss ich da einstellen?
Wie undervolte ich die CPU? Ich weiss zwar, wie ich die Volt hoch stelle aber runter gehen tut der nicht warum? Es geht nur Auto oder 1,25V als niedrigste Einstellung.
Unter Northbridge Chipset habe ich die Option Memory Remap 4GB to 3,328GB was heisst das? Was ist Memory Hole? Initiate Graphik Adapter habe ich jetzt auf PCI/PEG gestellt (hab ne Gt8800), richtig?
CPU: Wofür ist die Max CPUID da? CPU TM ist auf Enabled, Wofür ist Execute Disbale Bit da?
Puh sind das viele Fragen!


----------



## Razor001 (8. September 2009)

> Mit welcher Option kann ich wie beim Gigabyte den Lüfter auf Voltage stellen sprich er soll nicht mehr auf volle Power fahren sondern sich der Spannung anpassen.


Unter Power / Hardware Monitor findest du die Lüftersteuerung



> Wie undervolte ich die CPU? Ich weiss zwar, wie ich die Volt hoch stelle aber runter gehen tut der nicht warum? Es geht nur Auto oder 1,25V als niedrigste Einstellung.


Versuch mal die Spannung, die du haben möchtest direkt einzugeben.



> Unter Northbridge Chipset habe ich die Option Memory Remap 4GB to 3,328GB was heisst das? Was ist Memory Hole? Initiate Graphik Adapter habe ich jetzt auf PCI/PEG gestellt (hab ne Gt8800), richtig?


Also erstmal den Grafik Adapter auf PEG/PCI einstellen. Deine 8800GT steckt ja im PCI-E Slot (PEG). 
Memory Remap Feature auf Enabled, wenn du ein 64Bit System nutzt, damit du den vollen Ram nutzen kannst.
Zu Memory Hole kann ich dir nicht genau sagen was es ist, aber kannste auf Disabled lassen.



> CPU: Wofür ist die Max CPUID da? CPU TM ist auf Enabled, Wofür ist Execute Disbale Bit da?


Max CPUID nur aktivieren wenn deine CPU kein extended CPUID functions unterstützt, was aber nicht der Fall ist, also Disabled. Execute Disable Bit bin ich mir nicht sicher, ist aber glaube ich eine Schutzfunktion oder ähnliches. 

Mit Raid kenn ich mich nicht genau aus, kann dir dazu also nix sagen.


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Das einzige was nicht funzt ist die Lüftersteuerung! Der dreht permanent mit der gleichen Umdrehung (Scythe 3000). Auch mit der Software von Asus kann ich den Lüfter nicht drosseln.

Werd wohl eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen müssen...Es sei denn jmd hat noch eine Idee?!

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen PEG/PCI und PCI/PEG?


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

Spannung kann ich nur erhöhen aber nicht weniger machen! Schade hab bisher immer etwas undervoltet.


----------



## Razor001 (8. September 2009)

> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen PEG/PCI und PCI/PEG?


Bei PEG/PCI wird erst der PCI-E Slot nach der Graka geprüft und dann, wenn keine im PCI-E Slot steckt der PCI Slot. Bei PCI/PEG genau anders herum. Glaube aber nicht das hier noch jemand eine PCI Graka hat.



> Das einzige was nicht funzt ist die Lüftersteuerung! Der dreht permanent mit der gleichen Umdrehung (Scythe 3000). Auch mit der Software von Asus kann ich den Lüfter nicht drosseln.


Geh mal ins Bios unter Power / Hardware Monitor und dann unter Q-Fan Control auf den gewünschten Modus umstellen. Oder ist der Lüfter ein 3-Pin Lüfter und am 4-Pin CPU-Lüfter Anschluss angeschlossen. Wenn ja, dann kann das natürlich nicht klappen --> keine 3-Pin Lüfter können an dem Anschluss bzw. am PWR-Fan Anschluss gesteuert werden.

Edit: Kannste die Spannung auch nicht direkt eingeben, z.B. 1,20000?


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

Ja ist ein 3 Pin Lüfter. Bei Gigabyte konnte man zwischen Auto, Voltage und PWM wählen. Ich hab immer Voltage genommen weil er dann noch Spannung gekühlt hat. So eine Option hab ich dort gesucht.


Doch ich kann die Spannung eingeben. Aber erst ab 1,25V! Wenn ich auf Minus gehe geht der von der Spannung nicht runter sondern nur auf Auto. Plus funzt....da komme ich sofort auf den nächst höheren Wert.


----------



## Razor001 (8. September 2009)

Mal nen Bios Update versucht?


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

ronan schrieb:


> Das einzige was nicht funzt ist die Lüftersteuerung! Der dreht permanent mit der gleichen Umdrehung (Scythe 3000). Auch mit der Software von Asus kann ich den Lüfter nicht drosseln.
> 
> Werd wohl eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen müssen...Es sei denn jmd hat noch eine Idee?!


 
Steck einfach den Lüfter auf Fan 2 und setzt den im Bios auf silent


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Steck einfach den Lüfter auf Fan 2 und setzt den im Bios auf silent




Und das geht? Ich hatte den Versuch mit dem Systemlüftersteckplatz gemacht der fing der an zu piepen (hab das dann ausgeschaltet) und drosseln konnte ich den dennoch nicht.

Ok ich werde das nacher mal probieren!


Was bedeutet CPU Margin Enhancement? Da sind drei Optionen wählbar...Compatible, Optimazed und Turbo oder so ähnlich!
Beim Gigabyte gabs eine ähnliche Option (leichte FSBerhöhung bei Bedarf) ist das auch sowas?


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

Razor001 schrieb:


> Mal nen Bios Update versucht?




Das war das Erste was ich gemacht habe! Hab die 602 drauf. Hab es extra vor dem Einbau runtergeladen und beim ersten Bootscreen geflashed!


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2009)

^^das piepen kam daher weil du im Bios noch die CPU Lüfter Drehzahl Überwachung eingeschaltest hast.....die mußt du auf disable setzten


----------



## ronan (8. September 2009)

Hab zwar jetzt die F1 Warnung weg wenn die CPU Lüftersteuerung sich meldet aber das Piepen und die Anzeige krieg ich nicht weg. Kann man das über dem Hardwaremonitor machen? Ich finde da nichts zu.

Was bedeutet CPU Margin Enhancement?


----------



## ronan (9. September 2009)

Nachdem ich jetzt so gut wie alle Möglichkeiten abgeschöpft habe, bin ich wohl gezwungen einen System Lüfter an den CPU Fan Steckplatz zu installieren nur damit ich Ruhe vor diesem Piepen habe.

Also ich habe Q-Fan Control auf "Disabled" gestellt und auch die F! Fehlermeldung im Bios abgeschaltet aber bringt nichts!

Mir wurde gesagt das QFan schuld dran sei nur ist es bei mir deaktiviert.
Evtl liegt es daran, dass ich ein P5Q Turbo hab und das evtl. anders gestrickt ist als die anderen P5Qs??

Naja genug der Spekulationen....


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2009)

ich würde dir in jedem Fall zu einem 4pin CPU-Lüfter raten, dann reguliert sich die ganze Sache von allein (kostet ja nicht die Welt). Bei mir gings zwar auch ohne piepsen mit nem 3pin Lüfter bin dann aber trotzdem auf 4pin umgestiegen. Nun dreht der Lüfter auch nur dann auf, wenn er soll.


----------



## ronan (9. September 2009)

Wie durch diese Einstellungen die ich vorgenommen habe ging es bei dir ohne das Piepen? Wir haben doch praktisch das gleiche Board bis auf die zweite PCI -E Schnittstelle bei mir.


Was für ein Lüfter käme denn in Frage? Problem ist, ich hab einen Megahalems und einen Scythe 3000 als Lüfter (Dicke 38 mm). Habe für den extra zusätzliche Drahthalter gekauft für den Kühlkörper da nur kleiner mitgeliefert waren. Die Originalen habe ich an einen User im Forum verkauft, weil er die dringend brauchte und der Shop die nicht vorrätig hatte.

D.h. Der Lüfter müsste auch wenn möglich so dick sein.


@ Blizzard23 Hast du bei dir im Bios  CPU Margin Enhancement aktiviert? Bringt das irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile?


----------



## Razor001 (9. September 2009)

CPU Margin Enhancement am besten auf Performance Mode stellen. Besonders bei Quadcores gibts sonst öfters mal Probleme.


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2009)

ronan schrieb:


> @ Blizzard23 Hast du bei dir im Bios  CPU Margin Enhancement aktiviert? Bringt das irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile?



Steht bei mir noch auf Optimized, da ich es nie verändert habe. Kann dir aber nicht sagen ob Performance Mode hier besser wäre.


----------



## ronan (9. September 2009)

Ich habe es auf der dritten Stufe stehen und bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt!


----------

